# Hello!



## AndyFacey

Hi there everyone :tiphat:, I have only recently joined the forum, no posts, just lurking so far. I am currently playing the electric guitar but MUST move to classical as there is only so far conventional rock/blues can go. I was wondering which pieces would you guys consider to be essential as part of a classical guitar repertoire (both beginning and late stage)?

Regards,

Andrew


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Ooops, looks like you've raised a topic noone here knows much about (including me).

I think you can't go wrong with composers such as Gaspar Sanz (C17) and Fernando Sor (C18/
19). I have an album by Leo Brouwer which includes some pieces by these guys which I greatly enjoy.

As for modern repertoire, look at Britten's _Nocturnal _and the extract Henze made from his _El Cimarrón._ I have it in a version for single guitar running 15 mins, which leaves me bemused by this fragment for two guitars. It's pretty good, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

AndyFacey said:


> I am currently playing the electric guitar but MUST move to classical as there is only so far conventional rock/blues can go.


Wow, you've come to a realization that few achieve. Of course, by doing so, you're probably giving up the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune, but nevertheless, I salute you! :tiphat:


----------



## AndyFacey

Thanks for the replies guys, and those videos are spectacular. Ill get right on it! This is my objective so far:


----------

